# Best techniques for Bay Snapper



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,

On Thursday I will be venturing out into the bay for my first time on a kayak to target Snapper. What is the best technique from a kayak. I have heard numerous people talk about plastics, slugs, trolled or floated baits.

Q1) What (and I am asking people who have experience in this field) would you use in terms of lures

Q2) What would you use in terms of baits - and trolled or floated?

Many thanks.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

1/4 oz jighead.
12lb leader.
4" or 5" SP.

Try Berkeley 5" Jerkshad in Camo, or the turtlebacks in Pumpkinseed (a good colour in any shape). Also good is Eco Eyeballs.
I wouldnt bother with hard bodies.
Once they strike, give them plent to move. Take your time bringing them to the yak, and even loosen the drag the closer the fish get

Whereabouts are you fishing by the way?

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jake said:


> 1/4 oz jighead.
> 12lb leader.
> 4" or 5" SP.
> 
> ...


Jake.....Noted for your next leave :wink:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've caught all mine on 2/0 suicide hook with fresh squid, 12lb line and as little lead as I can get away with. And in the words of Elmer Phud, Ã¢â‚¬Å"ShhhÃ¢â‚¬Â¦. be vewy vewy quiet we are hunting SnapperÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi phoenix,

I have not caught any real biggies yet, but this is what I have caught most of my Squire on. It is quite a big Manns 10+ (compared to an sx40), nasty bit of wire badly crimped. Also got the dog tooth tuna on this one!

PS dont take any notice of the date there, I have just changed batteries in the cam and did not reset!

Cheers and good luck Andybear :lol:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Being bottom feeders, down here a whole silver whiting or pilchard with just a little bit of weight to have it slowly drift down to the bottom works well. A sliding 2 hook rig with the tail of the fish cut off to prevent spinning. 8)

Let the fish take some line and allow time for fish to really mouth the bait. Hold on for you life if its a monster!!! :shock:

Milt,


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

mate
with SPs just let them fall til they hit bottom,sometimes you get hit on first drop.if not just lift the rod up a couple of feet then let it fall again.
good spots are just upstream of boat passage in the river near first red beacon (just drift on the bank side of beacon) and around the drop offs on Mud if you have the energy to go that far.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

If ya do go a slowly trolled HB approach, 9cm Storm Thundersticks (Deep) in black/metallic silver or walleye colors have donged a couple of Port Phillip pinkies for me in 10-12m of water. If they don't pick up a pinkie for you, they might provide some fresh bait for ya on ya way to a mark. BillyBob also gets real snapper on his spaniard special


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone - I'll let you know how it all goes.

I checked out the area yesterday - the ground is horrible and rocky. Can see myself loosing tackle if I'm not careful.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, it is a bit rocky, but the fish call it home. I paddle real slow where the water is less than a metre deep (and hope the cormorant stays away as the lure floats up a bit) Then build up some steam every now and then to get the lure to dive. I think the rocky parts are a good feature of the area, but I am very wary of them in the dark. If I hear the water lapping exposed rock I back right off. So far (touch plastic) I have not hit any of them with the hull.
I must get one of those lights that you wear on your head. Im not keen on launching at low tide near the Scarborough Hotel when its dark. a couple of hours before or after is ok though!

Still I'm out of here, as I appear to be in the wrong area, so I suggest to myself, I must take better care of my tackle. (noting that in the photo of the lure in my other post, there is a trace of rust in the treble loops).

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks heaps everyone - check the reports sections soon.


----------

